# 4 Stunden verschlafen



## thethinker (12. August 2009)

Mahlzeit,

ich sollte um 7 Uhr in der Arbeit sein und bin erst jetzt aufgestanden - ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch garkeine Lust mehr hin zu gehen und suche nun eine gute Ausrede um heute blau zu machen.

Situation: Die haben schon paar Mal bei mir angerufen, aber ich geh nicht hin..

Ich bitte nur um ernstgemeinte Antworten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG


----------



## picollo0071 (12. August 2009)

Du solltest anrufen, dich entschuldigen, und dir eher ne was gutes überlegen, warum du Verschlafen hast.
Hingehen, die verschlafenen Stunden einarbeiten, und hoffen dass der Chef nen guten Tag hat.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2009)

Du kannst niemandem erzählen dass Du erst 4 Stunden nach Arbeitsbeginn gemerkt hast dass Du krank bist.

Ganz ehrlich: Karten auf den Tisch. Ruf an und sag was Sache ist. Versuche entweder einen tag Urlaub oder Freizeitausgleich zu nehmen.

Wenn das nicht möglich ist geh halt doch hin.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Du solltest anrufen, dich entschuldigen, und dir eher ne was gutes überlegen, warum du Verschlafen hast.
> Hingehen, die verschlafenen Stunden einarbeiten, und hoffen dass der Chef nen guten Tag hat.
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


100% Zustimmung


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, wenn jemand Tipps sucht um seinen Arbeitgeber zu verprellen. Ich denke nicht, dass soetwas auf Buffed beratschlagt werden sollte, außerdem haben einige User schon die sinnvollsten Hinweise gegeben.


----------

